
Fear Kills Businesses, Dead - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/21/fear-kills-businesses-dead/
======
jasonlbaptiste
a point that needs to be highlighted:

In a conversation with veteran CEO and financier Steve Larsen, currently co-
founder of Krugle, he advises:

Of course, don’t be stupid. Have enough cash to run your business, but I think
the doom and gloom crowd are getting too much airtime. Look for opportunities.
Difficult times are when they’ll most likely occur. When we’re at ‘steady
state’ and things are normal, good opportunities are much harder to find with
GREAT opportunities nearly impossible. It is during periods of tumult and
transition when you can spot things that lead to the greatest returns—if you
are alert. So be alert.

